# Shavings for kidding pen?



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Has anyone used wood shavings in their kidding pen? I thought it might be easier for cleaning after she kids especially when we have several does due one after the other. Will they be a pain and get stuck all over the wet kids? Should I put straw as the kid is presenting so that they land in the straw yet most of the fluid is in the shavings?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Shaving are not good for kidding on, they tend to get stuck in the yuck and can even stick around the nostrils and block breathing.

Clean, fresh straw is better. Or at least a thick layer of straw over the shavings.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Straw is best. I do use shavings now & then but not in kidding pens. Mamas tend to dig to China so they kid on semi bare floor or dirt.:angel:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've always used shavings and have never had a problem. Straw is fine, but it does not absorb fluids and the little ones can get tangled in it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I used shavings last year. It worked great. Just make sure you get pine shavings, not cedar. There has been some talk of cedar possibly causing respiratory problems. Straw works fine too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I always do a layer of pine shavings, and then straw in top.. That way it's nice and cozy with the straw and the shavings don't stick to mom and babies, and the shavings soak up the liquid  best of both worlds


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I have always used shavings, but this year I am going to straw. Tired of the shaving sticking to the babies


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

We tried shavings one year as an experiment... my mother called the babies 'shake 'n bake' goats. It worked fine, although I still prefer straw.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I always do a layer of pine shavings, and then straw in top.. That way it's nice and cozy with the straw and the shavings don't stick to mom and babies, and the shavings soak up the liquid  best of both worlds


That's what I do and I've been very happy with shavings on bottom and straw on top.


----------

